# Pizza Soup Recipe...



## kleenex (Jan 28, 2015)

Pizza Soup | The Garlic Pad

Pizza and Soup!!!   You can't go wrong..


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 28, 2015)

I have made that exact recipe before, too funny, I only made it once, the kids loved it...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd rather have it chunky with some extras like a loaded pizza.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 29, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> I have made that exact recipe before, too funny, I only made it once, the kids loved it...



Time to try it again


----------



## Termy (Aug 3, 2021)

This shattered any illusions I may have had, that's for sure. I have a whole different idea and thought about it a bit. 

The liquid would be sorta thin sauce, good pizza sauce. Pepperoni shaved and fried. Pieces of good pizza sausage. Chunks of cheese. If NORMAL people eat it on a pizza it goes in. Mushrooms, onions, then the peppers have to go in last because you know how they are. 

In no way does this mean what ABnormal people have on a pizza, swordfish, Alfredo, pineapple, octopus. (hey ???)

Spaghetti or Angel hair would make the best noodles. Both a spoon and fork to eat, but oh well. 

T


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 3, 2021)

Of course I have a pizza Soup recipe,  No carrots, pre-mixed Italian seasoning, or chicken broth in mine; just good pizza stuff.

*Chief's Pizza Soup*

This soup should give you and idea of just how versatile soups can really be.  I'll bet you've never had this variety.
Easier than pizza, tastes just as good.  What more do I need to say.  You can eat this stuff hot or cold.  You can spoon it over rice, noodles, pasta, or use it as you would Au-Jus, with French Bread.  
In this dish, we are going to combine a host of flavors to create a spectacular soup.  And the beauty of this soup is that just as with a pizza, you can change the ingredients to make any flavor you wish.  Here, we are going to make my favorite, the spicy meat lover's pizza soup.

*Ingredients:*
1 stick high quality, hot Pepperoni
1 stick Spanish, dry cured Chorizo
5 slices Hot Capicola
1/2 lb. bulk Italian Sausage
3 cups water
12 oz. Diced tomatoes, with juice
1/1/4 cup dried tomato
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 medium sweet onion cut into 8 equal wedges
1/4 tsp. Tarragon
1/8 tsp. Red Pepper seeds
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. dried basil
1/4 cup Grated Parmesan Cheese
1/4 cup shredded Mozzarella Cheese
1 tbs. Sugar
8 oz. Fresh Mushrooms
2 tbs. Extra-Virgin Olive Oil
1 tsp. Salt.

Heat the oil in a frying pan until fragrant.  Add the mushrooms and salt.  Cover and cook for five minutes over medium heat.
Fry the Italian sausage until cooked through.  Rinse, drain, and place in a large sauce-pot.  Add the remaining ingredients, except for the cheese, and cover.  Cook over medium heat.
Check and stir the mushrooms.  When soft, pour them and the oil into the saucepan.  Stir.  Taste and correct the seasoning (add salt and pepper to taste).  Serve with buttered pasta or a hearty-whole grain bread, Bruschetta, or Texas toast garlic bread.

Bruschetta, Original Greek Recipe:
1 loaf rustic, crusty bread
Good EVOO
1 large fresh garlic clove, peeled

Cut loaf into thick slices.  Brush liberally with olive oil.  Toast under broiler until browned.  Rub tasted side with garlic.

This is delicious as is, or with amy number of toppings.  Use this bead, made with sub buns, as the foundation foe your favorite Italian Grinder (submarine sandwich)  It's a game changer.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

